# 2-in-1 laptop/tablet for LR editing



## tez3003 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi, looking for a portable to do LR editing.  Been looking at HP Spectre x360 15 as like the idea of being able to edit in tablet mode with stylus.  Views?


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 19, 2017)

all depends how seriously do you take your photography and editing ?
The Gurus will tell us we need to calibrate our monitors ---- have our monitors at the same angle ---- edit our photos only in the same light so that means we should not have too much, or any natural light in the room
I  use a monitor and not the not the lappy --- but I often have variable natural light -- my monitor is "calibrated" by eye only --- but then I don't take or need to take my photography  over seriously these days

the point here being that a tablet or 2 in 1 would be IMO worse than my current set up . table / 2-1 would great for convenience but may not be practical  for serious edited . Bit like in pre-digital days I was thinking how good it would be to have the computer set so to look outside at the garden . Doesn't work like that so I soon found out. Digital editing is so different to most ways computers are used

Having said all that; my daughter does OK with her ipad thing (??)  .
it all depends how seriously do you/she/me take our photography and editing ; but a tablet would have to be better than a phone haha


----------



## clee01l (Apr 19, 2017)

I can't comment on the HP Spectre.   However. I know that the Microsoft Surface will do what you wish.   It has been my experience that a stylus is superfluous and likely not to get used as often as you are now anticipating. (Fingers work quite well on a touch screen)


----------



## tez3003 (Apr 23, 2017)

I've changed my mind now as the 2-in-1 devices are a lot of cash and seems to be lots of problems with them and difficulties with warranty.  Going to stick to PC for main LR editing but use LR Mobile on iPad and take the opportunity to upgrade from Air 2 to Pro 12.9.


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 25, 2017)

sounds wise to me even if 'pc' is about all I understood


----------



## SilvanaP (Apr 29, 2017)

I actually have a follow up question to this, if I may. After all, it is kind of a related question.

I am also thinking about buying a 2-in1 laptop the HP spectre x360 13", just to have something to to some minor pre-editing on the go.

Some background: so far, I only edit on my desktop computer and a Wacom Intuos Pro tablet. I really love working with a pen, so I am also looking into a portable device that will support using one. After all, it is about portability, so I don't want to carry a mouse or even my Wacom tablet around.

I did a lot of research on that matter, and now I am more confused than ever.

I am using the Lightroom 6 standalone version, not Lightroom CC.
I have seen a couple of threads in Adobe's very own forum in which LR6 user are complaining about not being able to use brushes and filters anymore after upgrading from LR5 to LR6 (neither with their finger nor with a pen).

So wrapping up my question:
Will I be able to use LR6 with full functionality, i.e. all development tools, on 2-in-1s that support an active pen (e.g. HP spectre x360, Lenovo Yoga 720 series, or even Microsoft Surface series).
Or is this limited to LR CC subscribers only?
And so a 2-in-1 like a Lenovo 910, that does not support an active pen, will definititely NOT work with LR6. But will it work with Lightroom CC?

Thank you so much for any help and input I can get on this. This is really cracking me up.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 29, 2017)

SilvanaP said:


> will definititely NOT work with LR6. But will it work with Lightroom CC?



Anything that does or doesn't work with LR6 will be the same with CC, at least at this point in time, because they're exactly the same code, just licensed differently.


----------

